# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal electric transport, micromobility >  Arrow Smart-Kart, electric go-kart for kids ages 5 to 9, Actev Motors, Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Actev Motors, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Actev Motors Arrow Smart- Kart
February 10, 2016




> Play in the real world Get Actev

----------


## Airicist

Kids drifting in Actev Smart-Karts

Published on Apr 29, 2016




> Drift Rings are an optional accessory for the Arrow Smart-Kart. The rings easily attach over both rear tires, reducing grip and allowing the driver to ‘drift' on road surfaces. Kids love drifting and it builds great car-control skills long before getting behind the wheel of a real car.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Nest's co-founder is releasing a smart go-kart for kids"
Tony Fadell's Arrow Smart-Kart putts around with help from your phone.

by Jon Fingas
May 28, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Arrow Smart-Kart: hand's-on

Published on Nov 2, 2016




> It's smart enough to avoid collisions, but all your kids will care about is how fast they can go: 
> 
> "The Arrow Smart-Kart is a joy rider that parents can control"
> It's smart enough to avoid collisions, but all your kids will care about is how fast they can go.
> 
> by Kris Naudus
> November 2, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Actev's Arrow Smart Kart electric go-kart

Published on Nov 2, 2016




> Actev's Arrow electric go-kart can go 12 miles per hour.


"Tony Fadell’s Actev Motors starts shipping its fast electric go-kart for kids"

by Dean Takahashi	
November 2, 2016

----------

